# Glysophate article …



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Didn't quite know where to put this; I came across this article doing research on gut systems to help a family member with a toddler who is suffering some thus far inexplicable - and increasingly worrisome - Gastro-intestinal issues, post Covid …

(Apologies upfront is a paywall is encountered; I did not hit one but …)

I did my post grad at John's Hopkins so I'll only preface with what I consider to be that school's second motto : "*Correlation does not always equal causation."*

'*Systemic Catastrophe': MIT Senior Researcher Warns Glyphosate Is a Slow Kill*

https://www.theepochtimes.com/systemic-catastrophe-mit-senior-researcher-warns-glyphosate-is-a-slow-kill_4567904.html?utm_source=News&utm_campaign=breaking-2022-07-14-2&utm_medium=email&est=HFGJLIb7sBcX%2Bfhhz0a2poNXpjbXEdgIokyMV8xxFMJF8FB4XlwWb2S8xuY%3D

<snip> … " She believes that the pervasive use of glyphosate in the United States and around the world in agriculture is the reason behind the dramatic increase in autism, diabetes, cancer, allergies, as well as many other chronic conditions."

…

Upon its release, Monsanto marketed glyphosate as harmless to humans and other mammals. The company reasoned that glyphosate kills weed by disrupting the shikimate pathway, which is not present in animals and therefore would not be harmful.
"However, this pathway is present in gut bacteria," Seneff wrote in her first study on glyphosate.
Recent research has revealed that human bodies have more bacteria than human cells, and our gut microorganisms play very important roles in maintaining our health.
"In addition to aiding digestion, the gut microbiota synthesizes vitamins, detoxify xenobiotics (foreign biotics)," maintains balance in the immune system, and prevents harmful bacteria from crossing into the gut, Seneff wrote.
Conversely, *the food we eat also directly acts on gut microorganisms. Dietary fiber has been shown to promote the growth of healthy gut bacteria, while a diet high in sugar and processed fats promote bacteria involved in inflammation.*
Knowing that glyphosate may be able to influence pathways in the gut bacteria and cause disturbances, Seneff reasoned that the yearly increase in bowel disorders, autism (which is highly correlated with impaired gut bacteria), allergies, and many other diseases may all be due to the diet we eat; a diet containing foods high in glyphosate.
She found yearly increases in disease cases, such as diabetes and various cancers, can be directly correlated with an increase in glyphosate use."


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

There are three kinds of lies: Lies, Damned Lies, and Statistics.

Surely Monsanto and our health care leaders always have our best interest at heart.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you for sharing, Epoch has a lot of good articles.

Another consideration that fits along with this is the sterility that many people think is necessary to "health".
I have made progress with the wife on garden stuff. She always wanted the kids to bring things in and wash........I always said if there isn't bird crap or obvious dirt just enjoy, if there is a bug brush it off. Now she agrees home picked fruits and veggies not making it into the house is a win, and the kids are healthier for it.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

If this is a worry it's not too hard to buy certain foods as organic instead of non. No gly in organic. No doubt that gly has made it into the foods we eat in a big way. Gly in your food and processed foods in general are a much bigger worry than home use of gly, IMHO. Giant rabbit hole next time you have a long layover.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I read an article that said that glyphosate doesn't seem to affect all bacteria equally. I am pretty sure the main source of modern health problems is the food, but am not anywhere close to convinced it can be pinned on a single product or family of products. Nearly everything about "industrialized" food in the modern world raises significant concerns, if you ask me.

Craving a Dr. Pepper as I write this. LOL

Ps. "John's Hopkins" ???? C'mon Man!


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Joe Rogan has a very interesting episode with a gentlemen who wrote a book on Monsanto and glyphosate. Worth a listen. I worry about chemicals a lot and I really want to try to limit their use in my yard next season.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

The current food infrastructure is dependent on chemicals. Not just weed suppression and fertilizer, but in the case of grains killing the plants all at one time so the whole field is dry to harvest at the same time.

Something to think about next time you buy wheat straw for a garden or lawn project.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> The current food infrastructure is dependent on chemicals. Not just weed suppression and fertilizer, but in the case of grains killing the plants all at one time so the whole field is dry to harvest at the same time.
> 
> Something to think about next time you buy wheat straw for a garden or lawn project.


Yeah this is what I was going to say, that they spray the grain to kill it before harvest so that it is more dry and reduces the cost to dry the grain


----------

